# shettland or fabaella



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

i'm about to by my neice a hhorse she said she would like a miniture one she wants a chestnut mare she love spending time with horses and is coming to live with me soon so i wanted to get her a pony to make her happy and i dont know what breed to get shetland or fabaella


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

WTF are you for real!!!!! As you really can't cope with the horses you have, and by the sound of it shouldn't have any horses, buying another "just to keep a child happy" is a REALLY bad idea - buy a stuffed one that she can play with and get her some riding lessons, and see if she actually does have the commitment needed to stick with a horse or the interest - they are not something you buy on a whim just because you can - they are NOT a toy!! 
Also miniatures and shetties are laminitis magnets so really need restricted carefully monitored grazing if they are not to be crippled or have to be put down because they founder!! And if most children are anything to go by once the novelty wears off with having a real life doll to play with and winter kicks in and it becomes a chore, she can't even ride it, I'm sure it will only be sat in a field doing nothing for the rest of it's life or be harassed/injured/killed by your out of control stallion!! - I really do hope you are a troll and are not a genuine horse owner as your posts are more than worrying!!!!!


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

alexart said:


> wtf are you for real!!!!! As you really can't cope with the horses you have, and by the sound of it shouldn't have any horses, buying another "just to keep a child happy" is a really bad idea - buy a stuffed one that she can play with and get her some riding lessons, and see if she actually does have the commitment needed to stick with a horse or the interest - they are not something you buy on a whim just because you can - they are not a toy!!
> Also miniatures and shetties are laminitis magnets so really need restricted carefully monitored grazing if they are not to be crippled or have to be put down because they founder!! And if most children are anything to go by once the novelty wears off with having a real life doll to play with and winter kicks in and it becomes a chore, she can't even ride it, i'm sure it will only be sat in a field doing nothing for the rest of it's life or be harassed/injured/killed by your out of control stallion!! - i really do hope you are a troll and are not a genuine horse owner as your posts are more than worrying!!!!!


for your informatain i have no out of controll stalion its my mare who is fiesty and my niece has had a horse before but then he died of old age

rgih(gosh you are so rude


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I also hope that you are what is commonly referred to as a Troll. Because seriously? You honestly don't sound like you have a clue! If this IS for real, I can only hope that someone reports you to the RSPCA or something and your horses are taken and given PROPER homes. I can't believe you'd even suggest buying a pony just to make a kid happy on a forum like this, do you not think that is just asking for rudeness on the behalf of those horse owners that do know what they are doing? This is one reason why I think you are a Troll. (I truly hope that you are in this case.)


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

personally i would not buy a pony as you might think it would make a kid happy but kids hobbies change all the time and what makes you think she will be happie if you buy her a pony ?

to be truthful is she going to be riding it as a Falabella thats what i think your talking about anyway could not be rode they are far to small .and shettlands are very strong little buggers who are very cheeky and i personally think that for a young child to be dealing with one of them its wrong.

i personally think you should re think as if you can not cope with your mare then whats the point in getting another for the sake of putting a smile on a childs face .


----------

